

Wanted to share this awesome Javascript Animated site - auston
http://volll.com/#section_main

======
qhoxie
It's pretty neat; great attention to detail. Another one I like:
<http://cliframework.com/>

------
auston
Take note of the details, like the spacemen which jump when you click them and
the scrolling star background and then boat swaying in the breeze on the
glistening water...

~~~
rglovejoy
You can also open the lighthouse door by clicking on it. Trouble is, the Flash
window covers up its top (at least in Firefox 3)

